# Background Mounting and Illumination Gel???



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Has anyone ever used this stuff and is it worth buying?


Background Mounting and Illumination Gel 
Seaview 
Background Mounting and Illumination Gel | Backgrounds, Double Sided | Backgrounds | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

The Sea View gel mounting system for aquarium backgrounds allows you to apply any background flawlessly for breathtaking effects! Sea View forms a seal between the background image and the aquarium eliminating all the refraction of light and distortion that occurs with glass and water. The result is a flawless, seemingly illuminated view of the background from every angle of the aquarium. Easy application, easy removal, and it works on glass or acrylic! The non-toxic formula is safe and unaffected by salt creep.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yep here it is
this is without water and lights, obviously awesome looking opposed to taping the ends









here it is with water









its worth it but you need patience to put it on as it is slippery and does tick you off when it shifts


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it better than baby oil?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yes its thinner then baby oil and has a adhesive property to it where baby oil doesnt, I tried the baby oil before the seaview.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

if anyone does try it make sure the tool you are using to stick it on and rid it of air bubbles must be ridgid. I tried it with a deathco pals card and it was terrible, redid with gun card and it came out perfect. heck its still on the tank 9 months later and plenty of water down the back.


----------



## chrisf250 (Dec 22, 2012)

Was thinking of using this on my 125 (72 Inch)... Does anyone know how much I would need? It looks like it can be purchased in a 1 ouncce bottle.


Thanks!


----------

